# Question about sustanon 250 and nolvadex post cycle!!



## Theshredmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

I just started  my first 4 week cycle of sustanon 250 taking one injection per week and I bought some nolvadex for the post cycle.

I know that sustanon remains in your system for up to 6 weeks after the last injection so I was wondering when the best time is after the last one to start taking nolvadex?

Is it better to take it right away or should i wait a few weeks to do so? Any help??

Also, I'm 6'3, 185lbs and looking to put on another 15 to 20 lbs. is one injection per week enough to do so?


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 28, 2009)

your cycle is total waist!


----------



## weldingman (Dec 28, 2009)

One injection is fine , but you need to up the mg's and your doing only 4 weeks, nah pal 12 weeks even 15. Your very light at your height.


----------



## freakinhuge (Dec 28, 2009)

extend that cycle, and then do a full pct with clomid and nolva


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok. so my question still hasn't been answered.

How long after the last injection of sustanon should i start taking the pct???

And btw, I'm only doing a light cycle like this cause im not looking to become a big meathead looking guy. I'm 6'3 at 185 lbs and only 10% body fat. I'm only looking to bulk up to 195-200 lbs or so. I've been that size before but, i went on a fat cutting diet and lost a ton of weight. I'm also small bone framed so my ideal weight is only 182lbs at 15% body fat.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Agreed, your cycle is a waste.  1gr of blended test over a 4 week time frame is foolish and wouldn't show much of anything.  By the time the longer esters start to kick in, you are all ready done with your program.  Sust has to be run at HIGH doses to get it's full effect.

I don't think you will need PCT for a gram of test, especially sust.  4 injections won't shut you down.  Sounds like all you need is LOTS of good food at 6'3, 185lbs.  How old are you?

/V


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> Agreed, your cycle is a waste.  1gr of blended test over a 4 week time frame is foolish and wouldn't show much of anything.  By the time the longer esters start to kick in, you are all ready done with your program.  Sust has to be run at HIGH doses to get it's full effect.
> 
> I don't think you will need PCT for a gram of test, especially sust.  4 injections won't shut you down.  Sounds like all you need is LOTS of good food at 6'3, 185lbs.  How old are you?
> 
> /V



I'm 25. So are u telling me that i can gain 20 lbs and keep 15 of it on a 1 month cycle of Rage V2 and sus cant match that? Thats all im really looking for. The problem with rage is that its just crap. I had no definition once i was done with it. I had a ton of strength tho.

Btw, the only reason i dropped down to 185 after i was at 200 is cause i was trying to cut fat. I have no problem maintaining whatever weight I get to its just gaining it thats the hard part for me.

And id like to play it safe anyway and go with a pct so how long after the last shot should i wait to start it?


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

WFC2010 said:


> your cycle is total waist!




And apparently so is every English class you've ever taken...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Theshredmaster said:


> I'm 25. So are u telling me that i can gain 20 lbs and keep 15 of it on a 1 month cycle of Rage V2 and sus cant match that?



Not with one gram of sust over a 4 week period.  

Your diet could have played a role in the gains you got off of Rage.  Like you said, you had no definition once you finished because most of those "gains" were all water.

/V


----------



## MtR (Dec 29, 2009)

Theshredmaster said:


> Ok. so my question still hasn't been answered.
> 
> How long after the last injection of sustanon should i start taking the pct???
> 
> And btw, I'm only doing a light cycle like this cause im not looking to become a big meathead looking guy. I'm 6'3 at 185 lbs and only 10% body fat. I'm only looking to bulk up to 195-200 lbs or so. I've been that size before but, i went on a fat cutting diet and lost a ton of weight. I'm also small bone framed so my ideal weight is only 182lbs at 15% body fat.


 

I believe HeavyIron has posted several studies that show anything less than 300mg per week is not going to help add body mass.  You have absolutely no clue what you are doing, your own words prove that.  

Honestly, what do you think is going to happen?  You are going to wake up one morning and magically you are a big "meathead"?  Do you really think it works that way?  Please do everybody including yourself a favor and do some research.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 29, 2009)

How long after depends largely on how much you are using. If you are only going to use 250mg/week, I would start within ten days off last shot. It's always better to start post cycle therapy earlier and run it longer when in doubt.


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> Not with one gram of sust over a 4 week period.
> 
> Your diet could have played a role in the gains you got off of Rage.  Like you said, you had no definition once you finished because most of those "gains" were all water.
> 
> /V



If they were all water then why did my strength increase so much? And why was I able to maintain the same weight for 8 months?


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike the Ripper said:


> I believe HeavyIron has posted several studies that show anything less than 300mg per week is not going to help add body mass.  You have absolutely no clue what you are doing, your own words prove that.
> 
> Honestly, what do you think is going to happen?  You are going to wake up one morning and magically you are a big "meathead"?  Do you really think it works that way?  Please do everybody including yourself a favor and do some research.



I understand I'm not going to wake up one day and just be a "meathead." The reason I said that earlier was because the first few guys who posted on here were telling me to start by doing 15 week cycles. I'm new to steroid use but, I'm not stupid. 15 weeks for a beginner is insane. I'm already in good shape and bulkier than you'd think at the weight I'm at. I have alot of definition right now and all im trying to do is put on a few pounds without the massive water and fat gains. Ill be able to maintain it from there on my own. I've done it before. Just never did it with sus.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Theshredmaster said:


> If they were all water then why did my strength increase so much? And why was I able to maintain the same weight for 8 months?



I'll give you an example.  Anadrol.  Anadrol will make you stronger without a doubt, but at the same time, you will retain a lot of water.  That water = weight.  

When you are done using anadrol, your strength slowly decreases and your body will lose the water/bloat you retained rather quickly.

As far as your weight, that can be diet dependent.  You could have been eating correctly, on and off.

/V


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2009)

You need to increase the sust dose. I honestly would go 500mg weekly for 8-10 weeks if I was you. My first cycle was WAY higher.


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> You need to increase the sust dose. I honestly would go 500mg weekly for 8-10 weeks if I was you. My first cycle was WAY higher.



 So what should i expect from the cycle im on right now?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2009)

Theshredmaster said:


> So what should i expect from the cycle im on right now?


Week 5 is when the strength gains really hit so since you are only going 4 not much strength. Weight gain happen around week 3-4 so you are done gaining weight. Most strength gains continue for 8-9 weeks on a cycle before they plateau so 8-9 weeks on a cycle is a no brainer.


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Week 5 is when the strength gains really hit so since you are only going 4 not much strength. Weight gain happen around week 3-4 so you are done gaining weight. Most strength gains continue for 8-9 weeks on a cycle before they plateau so 8-9 weeks on a cycle is a no brainer.



Should i see anything close to what Rage V2 did for me? I do diet correctly for weight gain btw. I'm just trying to do it as lean as possible this time rather than put on all the fat i burned off over the last couple of months.

And I also know a guy who did a 4 week cycle for his first time and he said he put on 21 lbs and kept 15 of em when he was done. does that sound about right?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2009)

Theshredmaster said:


> Should i see anything close to what Rage V2 did for me? I do diet correctly for weight gain btw. I'm just trying to do it as lean as possible this time rather than put on all the fat i burned off over the last couple of months.
> 
> And I also know a guy who did a 4 week cycle for his first time and he said he put on 21 lbs and kept 15 of em when he was done. does that sound about right?


Frankly I have never known anyone in the 22 years of doing this that did a 4 week cycle of sust. It just makes zero sense to me and apparently the vast majority of users as well.


----------



## weldingman (Dec 29, 2009)

If you dont understand what Vic and Heavy just told you just go natural. End of story.


----------



## martialartsman (Dec 30, 2009)

Im using sust at the moment and i have just started feeling it and im on week six, granted this isnt my first cycle but i cant see it doing anything by just week 4 sorry mate just my opinion.


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Then would it be better to extend it to a 5 week cycle or just double up on week 3 to 500ml and back down again on week 4 to 250? I only have enough to do one of those unless i take another trip back to mexico.

And again like i said. This is my first cycle ever. I'm not looking to put on massive gains. I've just had a hard time breaking the 200lb mark naturally without massive fat gains. I'm really only looking to go to 205 lbs or so. I'm up to 188 today and only on my first injection.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 31, 2009)

Theshredmaster said:


> Then would it be better to extend it to a 5 week cycle or just double up on week 3 to 500ml and back down again on week 4 to 250? I only have enough to do one of those unless i take another trip back to mexico.



NO.  Do not taper or "pyramid" your test dose.  That's a big no no.  

Sust is all ready making it difficult for your plasma levels to regulate due to it's blended esters, the last thing you need to do is make it worst by tapering up and down.  And no, I don't think 5 weeks will make much of a difference....we are splitting hairs here.

/V


----------



## weldingman (Dec 31, 2009)

Once you get a whole lot more experienced in gear and cycling, Its very easy to get gear domesticly. Good luck in your trainning. What you are saying about your cycle dont make any since. Vic is trying to help you understand about the sust 250 and how to use it properly.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2009)

is he doing a cruise?


----------



## Theshredmaster (Dec 31, 2009)

weldingman said:


> Once you get a whole lot more experienced in gear and cycling, Its very easy to get gear domesticly. Good luck in your trainning. What you are saying about your cycle dont make any since. Vic is trying to help you understand about the sust 250 and how to use it properly.




Yea I understand that hes trying to help and I do appreciate it. I'm just trying to gather as much info as I can on this stuff. I'm getting mixed opinions from everyone. I've even been told by a few local body builders that a guy my size on 4-5 weeks of sus 250 at one shot per week should see some decent gains. Nothing too over the top but, decent none the less.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2009)

thats correct, you wont be Jay Cutler, but you'll heal nicely and you'll gain a few lbs. But this is better as a cruise in between blasts.


----------



## weldingman (Dec 31, 2009)

Well there are some pretty experienced guys in this post about any kind of compound you can name and what we are saying is that 4 to 5 weeks at 250mg a week and thats it of sust will not give you what your friends are telling you. 5 weeks is when it is kicking in and when you stop then you defeated your whole purpose. Waste of time and money and 1ml a week is nothing , try to get another bottle and go adleast 500mg a week for 10weeks and then with right diet and excercise you should get what ur looking for.


----------



## Theshredmaster (Jan 1, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Well there are some pretty experienced guys in this post about any kind of compound you can name and what we are saying is that 4 to 5 weeks at 250mg a week and thats it of sust will not give you what your friends are telling you. 5 weeks is when it is kicking in and when you stop then you defeated your whole purpose. Waste of time and money and 1ml a week is nothing , try to get another bottle and go adleast 500mg a week for 10weeks and then with right diet and excercise you should get what ur looking for.



Ok, so I finally broke down and called a doctor about this stuff. He told me the same thing some of you guys are. 4 weeks at 250 per week will do some but, not much. He also added that 6 to 8 weeks at 250 a week should get a beginner about a 20 lb gain as long as I have a  proper diet and weight train. 

So I decided to go with a 6 week cycle of 250 per week for my first time and see how that goes. I was also told that nolvadex alone is good for a pct and that I should take it anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks after my last injection. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Theshredmaster (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, so I finally broke down and called a doctor about this stuff. He told me the same thing some of you guys are. 4 weeks at 250 per week will do some but, not much. He also added that 6 to 8 weeks at 250 a week should get a beginner about a 20 lb gain as long as I have a  proper diet and train with weights. 

So I decided to try a 6 week cycle at 250 per week and do a pct of nolvadex for 3 or 4 weeks. I was also told to start the pct 2 to 3 weeks after my last injection. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Theshredmaster said:


> Ok. so my question still hasn't been answered.
> 
> How long after the last injection of sustanon should i start taking the pct???
> 
> And btw, I'm only doing a light cycle like this cause im not looking to become a big meathead looking guy. I'm 6'3 at 185 lbs and only 10% body fat. I'm only looking to bulk up to 195-200 lbs or so. I've been that size before but, i went on a fat cutting diet and lost a ton of weight. I'm also small bone framed so my ideal weight is only 182lbs at 15% body fat.


Sounds like you have not researched at all 250mg a week for 4 weeks thats just redonkalous

500mg a week 12 weeks
pct 16 days after last injection will work fine


----------



## weldingman (Jan 1, 2010)

The Doctor is talking to you in a medical stand point, a very safe practice they do. Go ahead and do what he sugested, Nolva is fine , and you will get a little stronger, but you will never gain 20lbs of muscle in just 6 weeks on just sust 250, maybe fat and water , but not muscle, but if you feel content with it, well go for it. good luck


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 2, 2010)

Both you and your doctor are clueless.  Just because he has a PHD does not make him an _expert_ when it comes to using AAS.  I have friends who are docs who I still consult with about running cycles.  Your doc may know some of the basic fundamentals, but any doc suggesting a dose of a mere 250mg of sust a week for 6 weeks is off.  Way off.

I have several friends that body builders who are actually MDs.  They didn't go to med school to learn how to properly cycle AAS.  

Ask your doc about sust causing plasma levels to flux.  Ask him why sust is the choice of test he chose for you to take.  Try and see if he can explain to you how the different esters kick in at different times and how some of the sust will go to waste.  Ask him if he's ever heard of the "sust flu".  Ask him if it's a good idea to have all these different blended tests working at different times.

Nolva works.  It works rather well and is far stronger than clomid.  Clomid works.  The cycle you plan on running is for a featherweight chicken, so I don't think you need to run the stronger nolva when clomid will be just as good.

/V


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2010)

8 weeks at 500 a week ,which means you should inject 1/2 a ml eod. Listen to Victor and HeavyIron. They know more than your doctor.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 2, 2010)

Long ester, once a week is fine, I would think


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Long ester, once a week is fine, I would think


Once a week on sust is not fine. The only way to keep the plasma levels constant due to the short esters in the blend is to space the dosages more evenly.I was using sust 3 times a week,and thanks to Built and Heavyiron figured out that eod was much more efficient.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 2, 2010)

ok Dave whatever you say pal.


----------



## MASTERKEITH (Apr 9, 2010)

what did u experience doing ur 4weeks...did u feel a kick in...if so what did u feel as the kick...im on my 24th day...what should i expect? when does the real strength kick in...what did u notice in the mirror at 4weeks? will i see a difference by week 5?


----------



## martialartsman (Apr 10, 2010)

Just finished a cycle of sust 500mg wk and to be honest i should have used a higher dose as ive had better with longer acting tests. i will stick to test e or c in future, im sure sust has its place in short cycles with something like tren a but then again id still use test prop. Anyway didnt like sust and i would never use it again, the gains didnt come till about week 7 and i still wasnt thinking wow by the end...JMO.


----------



## Didsky (Apr 11, 2010)

what is the risk to skip the pct after 8 weeks of use of Sust 250/week?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

Didsky said:


> what is the risk to skip the pct after 8 weeks of use of Sust 250/week?


 
you risk becoming a eunich . .  just ask jean-claude vandame


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm currently cutting with 100mg of test prop EOD, 40mg of winny beginning on the end of the second week of an 8 week cycle. If I were to add say, 125mgx2 of sust weekly, would I see any benefit? I have a whole vial and dont want to see it go to waste.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> If I were to add say, 125mgx2 of sust weekly, would I see any benefit?



Not much, if any.


/V


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah I figured


----------



## Dennis Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

guys iam new here so can someone help me ..
iam 19 yrs old doing bodybuilding since 3 yrs iam 72 kg and 5.8 foot long and used supplements till yet..
i have used a 4 week cycle of 500 mg of sutanone and 100 mg of deca nandrolol a week and its been 4 weeks now so i want to know that should i continue or to stop and start using nolvadex and priviron to gain my natural harmones back and how to use nolvadex and priviron plzzzz reply anyone .. or do i continue to gain more weight i was 64 kg when i have used and now iam 72 kg so i want more plz let me know ...


----------



## boss (Oct 6, 2011)

You're just not the sharpest tool in the shed eh


----------



## Dennis Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

Victor can u answer my question at laastttt of the page ...


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, pct after the hormones clear.. in the case of sustanon its up to the slowest releasing ester.. around 3-4 weeks.


----------

